# dato repetido en una columna



## txakote (Mar 8, 2007)

Tengo una columna con códigos de artículo.... ¿como puedo hacer para que me avise si intento ingresar un codigo que ya existe en esa misma columna?


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 9, 2007)

Bienvenido a MrExcel.

Suponiendo que la columna donde usted desea meter los código nuevos es la columna A...

Seleccione la columna A entera (haz un cliq sobre la "A" en la cabeza).  Ahora del menú (en inglés, no tengo Excel en español) Data | Validation.  Escoge "Custom" en la primera cajita (es la última opción).  Después ponga esta como la fórmula =COUNTIF($A:$A,A1) <= 1 y ajuste las opciones y mensajes a su gusto.


----------



## leocoppens (Mar 9, 2007)

*Una posibilidad*

Hola, me llevo un buen rato pensarlo pero creo que di con una forma para solucionarlo. Para que lo veas te recomiendo que abras una hoja en blanco y copies lo siguiente:

Columna A (aca puse codigos alfanumericos de cinco digitos)
A1  :  123ed
A2  :  122ed
A3  :  134ad
A4  :  126yh
A5  :  764hj
A6  :  122ed
A7  :  123ed
A8  :  123eg
A9  :  111tt
A10  :  123eg
A11  :  122ed
A12  :  111tt

Columna B (Esta formula va en la misma posicion que la Col A, deberias copiarla hasta el fondo o hasta donde creas conveniente)

=IF(ISERROR(IF(MATCH(A1,$A$1:$A$38,0)<>C1,"Duplicado","")),"",IF(MATCH(A1,$A$1:$A$38,0)<>C1,"Duplicado",""))

Finalmente tenes que hacer un find and replace:

Find: ">C"
Replace: ">"

(Las comillas son para que veas que no hay espacios)

Probalo y decime que tal please!


----------



## RalphA (Mar 9, 2007)

Greg:

Traté de usar tu solución, y funcionó, pero no pude borrar el mensaje que apareció, hasta que eliminé la columna A (Alt, Edit, Delete, Column).  

Pero, usando tu idea, estando en la celda A1, hice clic en Format, Conditional Formatting…, y puse la fórmula,
=COUNTIF($A:$A,A1)>1
y escogí el color amarillo para Patterns.  Luego, copié la celda A1 para abajo.  

Ahora, si entro un valor repetido en cualquier celda de la columna A, el fondo de cada una de las celdas que contienen el número repetido se tornan amarillo!


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 9, 2007)

¡Qué curioso!  Para mi funciona lo más bien, sin problema ninguna.


----------



## RalphA (Mar 9, 2007)

Greg:

Tenés razón, sí funciona, y muy bien!  Debido a mi ignorancia, pues nunca he usado Validation anteriormente, en el segundo “tab”, el “Input Message”, puse un mensage. Y es ese mensaje el que no desaparecía.  Volví a tantear, eliminé ese mensaje en el segundo “tab”, y…todo funciona muy bien.  Gracias.


----------



## txakote (Mar 15, 2007)

*A mi no me funcionó...*

Me alegra que hayan podido hacerlo. A mi me aparece un mensaje diciendo que "no se puede encontrar uno de los rangos especificados". Si alguien quisiera enviarme una planilla en la que funciona quizá encuentre la solución... txakote_«arroba»_hotmail.com  GRACIAS

Editado por Greg para cambiar la dirección de correo electrónico para evitar los "bots".   :wink:


----------



## txakote (Mar 15, 2007)

*resuelto*

Muchas... muchas gracias. copiaba y pegaba la formula en inglés... ja. cuando la cambié por contar.si y quité los espacios a la formula y correjí los separadores de listas (propios de cada instalacion de excel) todo funcionó perfectamente. Son unos capos. Fabio


----------

